# Dobermans, a GSD and a Dalmatian



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The boys were reunited with their best friends the Dobermans, Ace and Addison. 





















With their Grandma :wub:


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Great Photos, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

What a great looking bunch O dogs there!

Love seeing the different breeds side by side. 

Sinister is looking good too.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

love these  great looking dogs all around


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

What a great looking bunch!! First dog I showed in ob. Was a doberman" took third place' at 15' scored 193 out of 200 sure was proud. P.s. glad you found my shepherd" be right there to get him.lol Bill:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!

I forgot to add these 2 photos!

A pic of the boys with their Grandma. :wub:


The 3 boys together. :wub:


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

I love the second pic with Sinister and Draco just looking at the Dobermans, who are too busy playing to notice that a group picture is being attempted.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

3GSD92_00_12 said:


> I love the second pic with Sinister and Draco just looking at the Dobermans, who are too busy playing to notice that a group picture is being attempted.


Those 2 never take anything seriously! :laugh:

It was hard getting the Dobermans to sit still, they are always on the go.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, looky there. All those dangerous breeds being represented during one big happy play date! Great pics! I can't believe how beautiful Draco is! I already know Sin is a handsome fella!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos, you captured some awesome moments well


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I was using my crappy old cell phone so some of these came out rough, lol.


----------

